# 5cm cyst found mid way though Gonal -f injections -what now?



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

im hoping to get some help and advise here as im very confused as to what is happening and what i need to prepare for?

firstly we are doing stim IUI as we have male factor issues. im fine. 

i was scanned during my last cycle on cd 20 to make sure that i had no cysts left over from my previous cycle which was IUI stimulated during which i over stimulated . the scan was done the day before i was due to start spray and it showed that i hadnt ov'd yet but had two follies .. one at 18mm and a smaller one. i oulated a couple of days afterwards. 
Because there were no residual cysts from the overstimulated cycle i got the green light to proceed with spray and wait for AF.

well af came on last thurs and today is my cd5 and thus 5 days into injects of Gonal -f. im on half the dose this time at 37.5 units so i dont overstimulate (last time was 75units) and was brought in for early scan to monitor progress...that was this morning.

i got another gunk. im left feeling very confused as to how this has happened and what is the likely outcome of this cycle and what to do for the best?

the news is mixed and i dont know how to feel about it since i dont know what will happen next 

i have a massive 53mm by 38mm cyst on my left ovary. the nurse said that it has in effect has shut that ovary down as it wont be able to grow any follies. 

in my right ovary they said i have one 10mm follie and a couple more tiny ones (to be viable and for iui they have to get to 18-22mm). this is what i would be expecting i think only 5 days into jabs. so i knew they would be only starting out on the growing process. 

i was told at the start because of the smaller dose that i have to inject longer to get the follies to grow to proper size. so i was prepared for that. i was also prepared for having to up the dose if necessary all which would have come apparant on this early scan. 

the problem seems to be the cyst. the nurse siad that it is feeding off the meds and essentially stealing the meds from the follies that need it.

this seems to mean that they may fail to grow to a proper size. if they dont = cycle abandoned . BUT to date they have grown so i just hope they contiune to do so .. thats my only glimmer of hope.. surely the meds are working as im only cd5 and normally at this stage in a cycle the ovaries would have no follies. teh fact i have responded (although small at the moment) does this mean that they would continue to gorw?

BUT i also have to hope the cyst doesnt grow anymore. if it does they said i could be in pain. if it does continue to grow despite what progress the follies make will the cycle be abandoned?

i have to get scanned again on thurs. the doc said i could continue with meds in the mean time and he would check on me again in a week but the nurse thought that was leaving it too long and wants to scan again on thurs. im frightened that by thursday she wont see much of a change in the size of teh follies (its only 2 injections between now and then) and thus will advise abanon on that basis.... surely monday would give them more of a chance? maybe its becasue of the cyst that she wants to see me again on thursday? 

if it grows any bigger could it damage my very healthy ovary? are there long term implications of it growing anymore?

if they continue with the treatment what are the implications of having this cyst on success?

the point of being scanned pre starting spray was to make sure that i didnt have any cysts.. and i didnt!

now this has been found. so im a bit worried as normally if a cyst is found they wiat for it to go away and then start meds .. so a perfect cycle there would be no cysts.. there must be a medical reason for not starting when there is a cyst ? any ideas? does that mean that even if i get to proceed and my follies grow it coud affect chance of sucess?

this cycle can go either way.. i just have to pray the follies get enough meds and continue to grow and the cyst stops ( it may have to be drained once i stop meds) otherwise i might have another abandoned cycle on our hands. 

im gutted. truely gutted. 

anyone out there any experience of discovery of a cyst mid way though jabs ? 

did follies contiue to grow to a viable size with a cyst in the other ovary?

if it proceeds am a wasting a stimulated cycle with both ovaries not working thus minimising chance of BFP.. would it be better to wait until they are both working so sperm could meet an egg from either direction? given choise should i proceed or not ? 

was you cycle abandoned because of cyst and if so why? are there implications of conintuing? 

im so confused as to what can happen next and i want to prepare myself...

whats worse is that if its abandoned again i have to wait for af to arrive and then until cyst disappears and then for the next cd 21 so it could be 2-3 months before im back to this point. gutted.


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Hi BJP

I am sure your head is totally wrecked!! I'm sorry I can't give you any help/advice/reassurance but was thinking it might be worth a post to the nurse on this board?? They might have some experience of this happening before!! I hope that everything works out for you on Thursday as the thought of waiting a further 2-3months to get to the same stage again would be torture - but look after yourself as well - you want to give yourself the best possible chance 

Good luck  

Sue


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

BJP 

Please try to keep your chin up even though this all seems like a complete nightmare. Whatever is decided on Thurs if anything will have your best health and that of your future wee babies at the forefront. I know it will be so tough to wait again but they say we want our minds and bodies to be the best they can be to be able to survive the miracle that will grow inside. Perhaps you should do as Sue30 suggested and email one of the nurses on the main page? I'm sure you probably weren't thinking too straight when they hit you with that bombshell today but from now until Thurs i would keep a piece of paper beside you and any questions you think of with regards right now or a future cycle no matter how small or trivial the question may seem, write it down to take with you on Thurs as you will probably be so anxious you may forget to ask something then too. 

Hope all goes well and you are given the all clear to proceed. Sending you lots of


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

ladies 

thankyou for your messages. im asuming this cyst has grown as a result of the meds.. i had no cysts previously so i hope that it does resolve itself. 

if this is abandoned i dont know what i will do. well .. yes i do..      

having had one cycle abandoned because my ovaries worked too well and with the potential of having another abandoned because of a stupid cyst. 

i would really like to know why they would abandon because of the cyst especially if my follies continue to grow and mature. im sort of thinking that as the cyst is preventing any follies growing im my left ovary it might be a blessing and prevent me from over stimulating again on even the min dose. i guess i just have to take some heart that after only 5 days i have one follie at 1cm and just have to hope that by thurs it shows signs of growing .. is that the concern they have and why it might be abandoned that the cyst in the other ovary might restrict the follies maturing?  

i should really call the clinic. but im scared too .. 

i am off the opinion that as long as the cyst isnt going to cause many problems or pain with the cycle and if it hasnt grown too much by thurs and the follies are still showing signs of responding that if the nurse says they havent grown enough then i think i will remind her that the doc was going to give me until monday to review the situation and pray she lets my follies have another couple of days chance to grow.

inwardly i even feel they are doing ok as i was told from the start that being on such a low dose might mean that i have to take jabs for a bit longer.. so i cant expect miracles from my wee follies by the 7 day point which will be thursday . do you think if the cyst is not any bigger by then that i should remind them of the regime i am on originally and how they hadnt expected much from my follies until 10 days or so. 

i guess my main concern is that follies havent grown much by thursday and i would like to give them a chance.

have just plucked up courage to ring clinic. it does seem that they can continue if there is a cyst and sometimes they do as long as they know it is there and are monitoring it. they just need to make sure its not growing anymore. if it is they might decide to abandon. however the main concern is the follies and how they grow. the nurse told me that i should stay on my min dose until thursday and then i suggested if necessary we can up it for a couple of days over the weekend to give them a boost. she is going to let the doc scan me and make the decisions. 

i told her that im trying to look at it positively and think well at least being there means i cant over stimulate this month with only one ovary working !


----------



## BigSis (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi BJP

Sorry to hear of all your troubles. I had a cyst on my first go and only got one egg at EC. On my 2nd go, the (different) clinic aspirated the cyst twice during stimming and I got 15 eggs. Aspiration is done under general anaesthetic and a needle is inserted into the cyst to drain it the same way they do for EC. Put simply, from what I understand, cysts absorb the stimulating hormone instead of it going to your follicles - so its not a good thing to have. But ironically the drugs encourage cysts. Have you asked your clinic about aspirating the cyst ?

BigSis xx


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi big sis

thanks for sharing your tale.

i did mention it and the nurse told me that it wouldnt be done during treatment to let the follies continue to grow but once the treatment was abandoned and i was off the meds.. its either that or wait for it to go on its own. 

when it comes to that choice i dont know what to do.. by getting it drained then i could move on faster if the cycle is abandoned. if i let it go of it own accord i will probably have to sit out a couple of cycles.  

i just have to hope that my follies get enough over the next couple of days to continue to grow in my right ovary.   fingers and toes crossed. 

all sorts going though my mind. even if they do grow i will only probably have one viable follie from one ovary instead of the preferable one in each to play with. so that reduces my chances of success this cycle. and it would be a stimulated cycle wasted. on the other hand i saw a clatter of wee follies in my right already and at least the cyst in the left will stop me over stimulating again as there is no room at the inn.. hummmmmmmmm


----------



## BigSis (Nov 6, 2005)

From what I gather, and from personal experience, cysts can fill up again pretty quickly, which is why my clinic treated it during treatment. I have heard that cysts can go down on their own, though this hasn't happened to me. 

I've also come across a few ladies who had successful pregnancies with cysts which is positive. Its a mine-field sometimes isn't it ? Thank goodness for FF, there's always people with similar stories to help.

All the best

BigSis x


----------

